# Wireless Connectivity



## Carson (Jun 27, 2021)

Can you stream live tv and recorded shows from the Edge to your tv? Or do you need to connect the tv to the dvr with HDMI cable.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

It needs to be connected


----------

